# Wiring Lights on a set



## fourwinn200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Is new to this and just finished setting a track HO size which is 3 by 20. It has 41 street lights and 8 buildnings that need to be lite up. We tried today with a transformer that could handle up to 40 amps and at 24 volts....Blew the transformer..We only tried lighting about a third of the lights....Any ideas...Need help here...LOL
Thanks


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

You must have had a dead short somewhere...
Which wire fried before the transformer went away?
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## fourwinn200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for their help..Feel like a idiot...never even thought battery power....that was it....will post pictures when the set is done...
Thanks again
Scott


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah you could almost light duty weld with that supply........


----------

